
Firefox 72 – our first song of 2020 - i_am_not_elon
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2020/01/firefox-72-our-first-song-of-2020/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21980143](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21980143).

